# Flavoured vapes help young people quit smoking



## Hooked (21/11/21)

*Flavoured vapes are less harmful than cigarettes for young people, controversial study claims*
https://www.iol.co.za/saturday-star...y-claims-0c4e79c3-e25d-47b0-b09e-223925eb182c
20 Nov. 2021

"A controversial study is suggesting that flavoured vapes are less harmful than cigarettes to young people, and could be used to help them quit smoking.

The new research led by the University of East Anglia (UEA) in the UK examined the views and experiences of a half a million under 18s. The scientists wanted to find out if young people started vaping because they are attracted to e-liquid flavours and if this led them to start smoking tobacco.

They found that for young vapers flavours were important and that this could be used to help them move away from tobacco smoking.

“Flavours may be an important motivator for e-cigarette uptake – but we found no evidence that using flavoured e-liquids attracted young people to go on to take up tobacco smoking,” said the lead researcher, Prof Caitlin Notley, from UEA’s Norwich Medical School, in a statement.

Their research was published in the journal Addiction.

“Ensuring the continued availability of a range of e-liquid flavours is likely to be important in encouraging young people who smoke to switch to vaping as a less harmful alternative,” Notley added.

The researchers did warn that more needed to be done to make sure that teens who have never smoked are not attracted to vaping. Dr Yussuf Saloojee, director of the National Council Against Smoking (NCAS) disagreed with the researchers findings.

“Flavours are a recipe to get children and youth to start a lifelong addiction to nicotine,” he said.

_[At last some sense amongst the nonsense!]_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

